# NISSAN X-TRAIL DIESEL 2.2 dCi 136 SVE ENGINE PROBLEMS



## andrewmck (Aug 9, 2008)

Have been having problems with my UK '53' X-trail since I bought it nearly two years ago - its been in and out of grage and dealer but no fault found! It runs great for a while then it starts to misfire (especially if you have had to drop revs suddenly and end up chugging in too high a gear). Gets progressively worse to point that it will start and idle but cuts out as soon as accelerator is pressed. Fuel pipes, etc have been checked, some electronic switches have been interchanged with another (healthy) vehicle and so on. Any 'fix' has been temporary. 

Any ideas for me to try next?

Cheers.


----------



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

*misfire*

hi andrew

just came on the forum today because I have exactly the same problem!

did you get it resolved?


----------



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

good news

filter problem!


----------

